# No Offense, BUT.....



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but the Freshwater Forum has kind of lost a bit since we no longer see Bruce and his kid Brandon. Don't get me wrong, it was pretty silly of him to lie about where he fished, and his "I'm taking my ball and going home attitude" was really off-putting.

That being said, I find myself missing his posts and this place just ain't the same since he left. Mind you, I ain't losing sleep over it, I just find myself visiting this place less. Not that there aren't some major contributors with some quality posts, but nobody here could match Bruce's sheer enthusiasm and his drive to try new places. I'm sure more than a few admired his adventuress nature and some even envied his success, I know I did. 

All I know is I miss his posts.........


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

texcajun said:


> Maybe it's just me, but the Freshwater Forum has kind of lost a bit since we no longer see Bruce and his kid Brandon. Don't get me wrong, it was pretty silly of him to lie about where he fished, and his "I'm taking my ball and going home attitude" was really off-putting.
> 
> That being said, I find myself missing his posts and this place just ain't the same since he left. Mind you, I ain't losing sleep over it, I just find myself visiting this place less. Not that there aren't some major contributors with some quality posts, but nobody here could match Bruce's sheer enthusiasm and his drive to try new places. I'm sure more than a few admired his adventuress nature and some even envied his success, I know I did.
> 
> All I know is I miss his posts.........


 THATS A X-2 and I realize all the rest of fishermen tell truth all the time..ho ho ho


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Agree, I miss his posts on here about his and Brandon's adventures. Should never have gotten to the point that it did.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I spend too much time in the jungle and didn't realize it got that nasty here. Some people just clam up if not catching easy limits, and that is what I figured.
I think Bruce is a good father and I hope he is still out fishing.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

I notice that too. Hope things are well with him and his kid. We grew up in the same apartment complex, but I didn't talk to him as much as he was older. But his younger brother and I played football and baseball pretty much every summer day during our middle and high school years. We lived behind a school, so access to the field was just a fence away.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

He's on Texas Fishing Forum posting away. I've seen Bruce and Brandon several times on the lake recently...He and Brandon are still fishing away! Looks like he's got down riggers now, and chasing them fish around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Trolling for them


Tight lines folks!!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Fishermen don't lie. They just avoid the confessional on Sunday.


----------



## rkwhite61 (Sep 17, 2013)

Sunbeam said:


> Fishermen don't lie. They just avoid the confessional on Sunday.


HAHA.. well said!


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

All in favor to call good ole Bruce back say Aye 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Everyone makes a mistake from time to time. I don't follow the freshwater all that much, but if you think that all is well...somebody should invite him back.

Always told me my kids that 

"when Somebody" ought to do something!!!! Remember that YOU are Somebody!"

richg99


----------



## rringstaff (Jul 25, 2014)

what did he get mad about?


----------



## Ficking (Aug 29, 2016)

Sunbeam said:


> Fishermen don't lie. They just avoid the confessional on Sunday.


Fishermen never lie! :cheers:


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

Why did he leave?


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

As an outsider looking in ( I rarely frequent the FW threads) it seemed that he may have "obfuscated" where he was fishing and catching the fish. Someone noticed, from the background photo, that he was on another lake than some people thought he was.

One thing led to another and he left. Personally, I'd like to see him back. His posts were often the most fun posts on any given day.

We all make mistakes. Heck, it's just a bunch of fishing stories. We've all "obfuscated" on a few, I'll bet.

richg99


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

*Bruce*

Hello, my wife is the jealous type so for 10 years, I kept telling her off and on that someone was trying to flirt with me. The affection she showed me was great. Then she figured out I was making it up 90% of the time, the affection I got that day was a little different than I expected but hey it was affection! So I say let's invite him back, I know if I see him on the lake I will. :doowapsta


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Who am I to judge? I always enjoyed reading their adventures also.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

By occasionally catching his post/pics I'd say that dude could feed a village every time he puts his boat in the water. Lol


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

What was his handle here?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Brucenygun or something close to that.

Was close but this dude.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1973770&highlight=Somerville


----------

